# ASPC/AMHR/ASPR Triple A Amateur Program



## Karen S (Oct 18, 2004)

Hi to All,

I wanted to remind you that the deadline for the ASPC/AMHR/ASPR Triple A High Point Amateur End of the Year Awards which include the Supreme Amateur Award are due by December 1st, 2004.

If you don't have an ASPC/AMHR/ASPR Amateur Packet please call the ASPC/AMHR office and have them send you one. In the back of the packet are the forms (you make make additional copies) for the end of the year awards. Please double check your shows before sending these to me to be sure you have all of the shows listed that you have attended this entire show season.

Send those to:

ASPC/AMHR/ASPR Triple A Amateur

C/O Karen Shaw-Chairman

10500 County Rd. 606

Burleson Texas 76028

817-426-0262 Email: [email protected] (for questions only)

2003 Winners were:

Classic Halter...Brenda Basham

Classic Performance..None (no one sent in entries)

Modern Halter....Jeanne Zander

Modern Performance...Brenda Basham

Show Pony....Julie Seils

I look forward to seeing who our new winners for 2004 will be.

Sincerely,

Karen Shaw

Chairman

ASPC/AMHR/ASPR Triple A Amateur Program


----------



## kaykay (Oct 18, 2004)

Hi Karen

I was wondering when the all star awards come out?


----------



## Karen S (Oct 18, 2004)

Hi Kaykay,

All Star Awards run until December 1st then the office will compile the list of Top Ten winners. We will be notified of our placings (if you make the Top Ten) in January.

Thanks.

Karen


----------

